# Meisterhaftes Reiten 10k Gold?



## iTube (21. Oktober 2010)

Ich habe schon mehrfach gehört, dass die Kosten fürs erlernen vom Meisterhaften Reiten mit dem neuen Patch auf 10k Gold erhöht werden sollen.




Nun wollte ich fragen ob was an den Gerüchten dran is 




MfG


----------



## dedennis (21. Oktober 2010)

nichts in der beta is es auch nicht so!!!


----------



## BlackGuardian (21. Oktober 2010)

ich finde es lohnt sich irgendwie nicht wegen 30% soviel gold zu investieren, egal ob 5k oder 10k.


----------



## iTube (21. Oktober 2010)

So weit ich weiß wird man dadurch in Cata 450% schnell fliegen können bzw. schwimmen.

Korrigiert mich falls ich da falsch liege.


----------



## Crush351 (21. Oktober 2010)

iTube schrieb:


> So weit ich weiß wird man dadurch in Cata 450% schnell fliegen können bzw. schwimmen.
> 
> Korrigiert mich falls ich da falsch liege.



Wenn du eine Quelle dafür hast, sag ich dir, das es richtig ist.
Wenn nicht, ist es falsch


----------



## Tounho (21. Oktober 2010)

1. Quelle?
2. Nein!


----------



## Martok352 (21. Oktober 2010)

wieso sollte es erhöht werden???
ich habs außerdem eh für 0 gold bekommen^^


----------



## Ceylow (21. Oktober 2010)

Martok352 schrieb:


> wieso sollte es erhöht werden???



Du bist ja toll, aber deine Frage ist gut


----------



## Martok352 (21. Oktober 2010)

Ceylow schrieb:


> Du bist ja toll, aber deine Frage ist gut



5k gold für 30% mehr reicht doch... in der beta is es ned anders... und wenn sie es gewollt hätten wärs gleich so auf die liveserver gekommen...


----------



## iTube (21. Oktober 2010)

Weil es komplett idiotisch wäre 5k Gold für die paar % mehr zu verlangen.

Ich hab von nem Kumpel gesteckt bekommen das es 450% Unterwassermounts gäbe.

Deshalb bin ich auf die Frage gekommen.


----------



## Mayestic (21. Oktober 2010)

ja also 10k geb ich auch nicht dafür aus. dann mach ich lieber ein jahr lang bei den events mit. 
in der boreanischen tundra kostet es aber derzeit wenn man als alli die vallianzfeste ehrfüchtig hat " nur" 4k anstelle der 5k wie in dalaran.


----------



## Sheed (21. Oktober 2010)

Nein, fliegen bleibt bei maximal 310%.

Schwimmen wird man allerdings nur mit dem Seepferdchen 450%.

Quelle? Beta.


----------



## Renox1 (21. Oktober 2010)

dedennis schrieb:


> nichts in der beta is es auch nicht so!!!



Du klaust Signaturen.


----------



## Hothgar22 (21. Oktober 2010)

beim seepferdchen wir aber das schwimmtempo um 450% erhöht nicht das reittempo also müsste man imemrnosch schneller fliegen als schwimmen


----------



## Ceiwyn (21. Oktober 2010)

Wobei es ja nicht wirklich 30% sind, sondern nur knappe 8%. In anderen Worten:

Ihr braucht keine 60 Sekunden mehr nach ICC, sondern nur noch knapp 56 Sekunden. Wer findet, dass sich dafür die 4000 Gold lohnen, soll es sich halt kaufen.


----------



## Derulu (22. Oktober 2010)

iTube schrieb:


> Weil es komplett idiotisch wäre 5k Gold für die paar % mehr zu verlangen.
> 
> Ich hab von nem Kumpel gesteckt bekommen das es 450% Unterwassermounts gäbe.
> 
> Deshalb bin ich auf die Frage gekommen.



Ja, 450% Reitgeschwindigkeit haben Unterwassermounts...allerdings 450% vom normalen Schwimmtempo, das so ca. bei 20% der Lauftempos liegt


----------



## Wolfmania (22. Oktober 2010)

Derulu schrieb:


> Ja, 450% Reitgeschwindigkeit haben Unterwassermounts...allerdings 450% vom normalen Schwimmtempo, das so ca. bei 20% der Lauftempos liegt



..und wer will dauernd mit Schwimm-mounts unterwegs sein...??


----------



## saganakist (22. Oktober 2010)

ich wusste doch es lohnt sich alle events zu machen^^


----------



## Yeherros (22. Oktober 2010)

Also, ich hab das Seepferdchen mit 8 Jahren gemacht, wird mir das jetzt angerechnet, sodass ich kein Gold bezahlen muss?


----------



## Helgesen (22. Oktober 2010)

saganakist schrieb:


> ich wusste doch es lohnt sich alle events zu machen^^




genau und schwups Meiterhaftes Fliegen für umse


----------



## Cyberw4r (22. Oktober 2010)

Seepferchen wird nur angerechnet wenn du ein goldenes hattest ...


----------



## velqor (22. Oktober 2010)

ich finde es überhaupt eine frechheit dass 280% 5k gold kosten, mein max-gold war 2,5k und ich spiel schon lange (ohne geskillten beruf), ja ich weis selber schuld usw. bitte trotzdem keine flames...
ich find sie sollten das mal billiger machen...

p.s. was für ein goldenes etwas?   (@cyberw4r)


----------



## Wolfmania (22. Oktober 2010)

velqor schrieb:


> ich finde es überhaupt eine frechheit dass 280% 5k gold kosten, mein max-gold war 2,5k und ich spiel schon lange (ohne geskillten beruf), ja ich weis selber schuld usw. bitte trotzdem keine flames...
> ich find sie sollten das mal billiger machen...



ok kein flame aber


----------



## Yeherros (22. Oktober 2010)

Mist, bin vorher immer untergegangen. Ich finde Blizzard sollte das ändern....


----------



## Brannys (22. Oktober 2010)

das schnelle reiten ist maßlos überteuert, da steht Preis-Leistung nicht mehr,ein wenig schneller für eine Euopalette voll mit Gold
Wahnwitzig auch das reiten als Geist, wenn man z.B. in icc stirbt. Das ist zwar nach wie vor kostenlos, aber es dauert jetzt genauso lang, wie kämpfend von Boss zu Boss.
Blizzard sollte also das fliegen im allgemeinen überdenken, denn viele animiert das ja Gold zu kaufen, wenn einiges tausende von Gold kostet. Man kann ja nicht für jeden Murks ganztags das Gold farmen, oder das als Hauptaufgabe zu betrachten.


----------



## Wolfmania (22. Oktober 2010)

Brannys schrieb:


> das schnelle reiten ist maßlos überteuert, da steht Preis-Leistung nicht mehr,ein wenig schneller für eine Euopalette voll mit Gold
> Wahnwitzig auch das reiten als Geist, wenn man z.B. in icc stirbt. Das ist zwar nach wie vor kostenlos, aber es dauert jetzt genauso lang, wie kämpfend von Boss zu Boss.
> Blizzard sollte also das fliegen im allgemeinen überdenken, denn viele animiert das ja Gold zu kaufen, wenn einiges tausende von Gold kostet. Man kann ja nicht für jeden Murks ganztags das Gold farmen, oder das als Hauptaufgabe zu betrachten.



Naja zu Classic Zeiten mußte man ewig sparen, um mal "episch" zu reiten - das war was ! Oder ein Epic zu erfarmen oder ein sündhaft teures Teil aus dem AH. Also sollte man sich heutzutage wirklich nicht beschweren, oder...? Soll jeder denn gleich alles haben und möglichst umsonst ??


----------



## velqor (22. Oktober 2010)

@Wolfmania
damit meinte ich dass ich nicht wüst beschimpft werden möchte, nicht das dass kein flame ist!

vll hätte ich mich anders ausdrücken sollen...
aber da Brannys das nun schon etwas niveauvoller formuliert hat werde ich das jetzt nicht ausbessern.

und nein sollte nicht sofort jeder haben, aber wenns z.b. nur 3k kosten würde würde dieser fall ja garnicht auctreten weil selbst diese summe nicht ganz einfach zu bekommen ist, aber trotzdem im bereich des möglichen liegt!


aber Brannys hat recht!

look at my signature ---> will nicht den ganzen tag farmen sondern spaß beim spielen haben!


----------



## Morfelpotz (22. Oktober 2010)

Wolfmania schrieb:


> Naja zu Classic Zeiten mußte man ewig sparen, um mal "episch" zu reiten - das war was ! Oder ein Epic zu erfarmen oder ein sündhaft teures Teil aus dem AH. Also sollte man sich heutzutage wirklich nicht beschweren, oder...? Soll jeder denn gleich alles haben und möglichst umsonst ??



DAS steht mal garnicht zur debatte 

BTT:

Ist schon merkwürdig......
150% -> 280% = 5000G für satte 130% mehr speed.... ist in ordnung.
aber
280% -> 310% = 5000G für schlappe 30%... . ist ein witz.


----------



## FallenAngel88 (22. Oktober 2010)

Morfelpotz schrieb:


> DAS steht mal garnicht zur debatte
> 
> BTT:
> 
> ...



1. 30% 
2. hat schon jemand rausgefunden ob man denn nun 310% kaufen kann ohne vorher 280% zu haben? weil beim händler steht nicht, dass 280% eine anfurderung für 310% ist


----------



## Brannys (22. Oktober 2010)

Wolfmania schrieb:


> Naja zu Classic Zeiten mußte man ewig sparen, um mal "episch" zu reiten - das war was ! Oder ein Epic zu erfarmen oder ein sündhaft teures Teil aus dem AH. Also sollte man sich heutzutage wirklich nicht beschweren, oder...? Soll jeder denn gleich alles haben und möglichst umsonst ??






Von "umsonst" war ja nicht die Rede, habe ich nie behauptet, oder erwartet. Aber warum muss immer gleich alles tausende von Gold kosten ?

Natürlich muss man auch nicht immer "alles" haben, aber heute ist es doch so, wenn der eine das hat, dann wollen es die anderen auch, egal wie und dann wird notfalls Gold gekauft und nicht erst Wochen lang Gold angespart.
Was kommt als nächstes ?

Sofortige Gruppenzusammenstellung für Heroinis für 5000 Gold ?

Schnelles laufen für 5000 Gold. 

Schnellere Postzusendungen für 5000 Gold

Schnelles schwimmen für 5000 Gold ?

Schnellere Aufnahme der Erfrischungen für 5000 Gold ?

Schnellere Portationen für 5000 Gold ?

Pets, die sich schneller bewegen für 5000 Gold ?


Prima und dann spar ich mir mal eben 35.000 Gold zusammen, weil man sowas braucht und "cool" und "In" sein will, weils letztlich jeder hat und warscheinlich braucht. 
WoW ist in einigen Dingen wie im echten Leben, für jeden Murks muss man zahlen. Es ist doch kein Wunder, dass immer mehr leute Gold kaufen und die chinesischen Bankchars in SW die Stadt bevölkern, wie Bazillen auf einer alten Zahnbürste.


----------



## Karli1994 (22. Oktober 2010)

FallenAngel88 schrieb:


> 2. hat schon jemand rausgefunden ob man denn nun 310% kaufen kann ohne vorher 280% zu haben? weil beim händler steht nicht, dass 280% eine anfurderung für 310% ist


das ist mal ne gute frage das wäre nett wenn wer diese beantworten würde


----------



## seanbuddha (22. Oktober 2010)

BlackGuardian schrieb:


> ich finde es lohnt sich irgendwie nicht wegen 30% soviel gold zu investieren, egal ob 5k oder 10k.



Und irgendwann wird es Warpgeschwindigkeit geben!


----------



## yaime (22. Oktober 2010)

FallenAngel88 schrieb:


> 1. 30%
> 2. hat schon jemand rausgefunden ob man denn nun 310% kaufen kann ohne vorher 280% zu haben? weil beim händler steht nicht, dass 280% eine anfurderung für 310% ist



ich hab vorgestern erst 280% gekauft/gelernt und da wurde mir der 310% skill garnicht erst angezeigt beim lehrer.


----------



## Locaros (22. Oktober 2010)

Morfelpotz schrieb:


> 280% -> 310% = 5000G für schlappe 40%... . ist ein witz.



Ich kenn noch nen besseren Witz: Ich hab garnix dafür bezahlt, sondern geschenkt bekomm, den Skill!


----------



## Freakypriest (22. Oktober 2010)

Eben, man kann auch alle Event AV's machen und man bekommt die 310% umsonst. Ohne einen Raid zu machen.


----------



## FallenAngel88 (22. Oktober 2010)

yaime schrieb:


> ich hab vorgestern erst 280% gekauft/gelernt und da wurde mir der 310% skill garnicht erst angezeigt beim lehrer.



ja 310% benötigt stufe 80..war dein char schon lvl 80?


----------



## skyshroud (22. Oktober 2010)

wen kümmerts wie teuer das ist, in zeiten wo jeder gimp min 1000g ohne farmen am tag macht...
5000g is geschenkt dafür,hätte es locker auf 50k geschätzt..

Und wenn man bedenkt das bei uns im ah leute ca.100k für das rote dk pferd zahlen,welches zu gleichen anteilen eine beleidigung für die augen ist,als auch ein schandfleck in jeder sammlung darstellt,finde ich wir habens ganz gut getroffen das sich reiten nur im vierstelligen bereich bewegt^^


----------



## Flachtyp (22. Oktober 2010)

Ich hatte da mal ne interessante site zu gefunden:


http://wow.speedydragon.de/guides/9382/guide-reiten-in-cataclysm/


----------



## Cryteki (22. Oktober 2010)

Morfelpotz schrieb:


> DAS steht mal garnicht zur debatte
> 
> BTT:
> 
> ...




30 %


----------



## Zenti (22. Oktober 2010)

Ich erinnere mich noch an Zeiten, wo man für 40% schneller Reiten (100% statt 60%) 900 Gold bezahlen musste!! Und das waren Zeiten, in denen es noch keine Dailyquests für 13 Gold gab, die in 2 Minuten fertig waren. Da musste man noch 30 Minuten für eine Essenz des Lebens farmen, die man dann für 10 Gold verkaufen konnte. 

von daher finde ich 4-5k Gold (eher 4k, da man ja bei irgenteiner entsprechenden Fraktion ehrfürchtig sein sollte) für 30% schneller fliegen schon fair. Wem das immernoch zu viel ist, kann ja bis Cata warten. Wenn die Gilde das entsprechende Level hat, bekommt man nochmal 10% Rabatt und bezahlt nur noch 3.5k Gold.


----------



## rotti08 (22. Oktober 2010)

ich frag mich warum sich die leute so erregen wegen eines preises der mit virtuellem spielgold verkauft wird, ihr tut ja so als ob ihr die kohle von eurem giro-konto abheben muest, und ma ehrlich 5k gold zu farmen dauert ja nun nicht die welt,ich weis jetzt kommen wieder die beiträge wo steht wie soll das ein gelegenheitsspieler schaffen etc..


----------



## KlacM (22. Oktober 2010)

Nur zur Info an die die e nicht wissen:

Das Seepferdchen erhält man über ne quest, sowie unbegrenztes atmen in den neuen unterwassergebieten. also kostet euch das ganze nur zeit(und nerven).

Und mit dem Reiten: mit Cataclysm kommen Reitmeister in die Hauptstädte. Dementsprechend könnt ihr euch das Reiten auch verbilligt durch Ruf in den Hauptstädten kaufen. würde dann nurnoch jeweils 4k fürs Fliegen / Schnelles Fliegen kosten


----------



## Flachtyp (22. Oktober 2010)

Warum regen sich denn darüber alle auf ??? Selbst WENN es 10.000 Gold kosten würde(was es nicht kosten wird) - WER hat das nicht ? Da muss man kein Finanzgenie , oder gar arbeitslos sein. Man muss in WOW eigentlich fast nichts machen und bekommt einfach immer mehr Geld. AUCH wenn man raidet


----------



## domi3344 (22. Oktober 2010)

Flachtyp schrieb:


> ... WER hat das nicht ?...


Ich hab es nicht, beantwortet das deine Frage?


----------



## Cathan (22. Oktober 2010)

Flachtyp schrieb:


> Warum regen sich denn darüber alle auf ??? Selbst WENN es 10.000 Gold kosten würde(was es nicht kosten wird) - WER hat das nicht ? Da muss man kein Finanzgenie , oder gar arbeitslos sein. Man muss in WOW eigentlich fast nichts machen und bekommt einfach immer mehr Geld. AUCH wenn man raidet



Da kann ich nur zustimmen.
Ich spiele relativ wenig und habe gut 25k. (ohne zu farmen oder mich regelmäßig mit meinen Berufen zu beschäftigen)


----------



## Gfiti (22. Oktober 2010)

Was sind schon 5000 Gold wenn Cata kommt? Richtig.. Nichts!

Blizzard hat das Goldcap nicht umsonst auf 1 Mio erhöht. Außerdem müssen sie irgendwie Gold aus dem Spiel nehmen.

Versteh garnich was ihr alle habt, wers nicht will der kauft es nicht und gut ist. ^^

mfg G-Fiti


----------



## Knallkörper (22. Oktober 2010)

Wozu soll ich 5k zahlen wenn ich eh überall hingeportet werde...


----------



## Schlaviner (22. Oktober 2010)

Yeherros schrieb:


> Also, ich hab das Seepferdchen mit 8 Jahren gemacht, wird mir das jetzt angerechnet, sodass ich kein Gold bezahlen muss?



Made my Day xD


----------



## Varagon (22. Oktober 2010)

310% ? Ist mir Wurst ich spiele Paladin...und für 10% schneller fliegen zahle ich keine 5k Gold.


lg


----------



## Nikoxus (22. Oktober 2010)

iTube schrieb:


> So weit ich weiß wird man dadurch in Cata 450% schnell fliegen können bzw. schwimmen.
> 
> Korrigiert mich falls ich da falsch liege.



Fliegen nicht
Aber schwimmen wegen dem Seepferdchen was man als Questbelohnung bekommt.

Edit: Fail sorry hab nich gecheckt das der Mythos schon wiederlegt wurde..


----------



## Eyatrian (22. Oktober 2010)

BlackGuardian schrieb:


> ich finde es lohnt sich irgendwie nicht wegen 30% soviel gold zu investieren, egal ob 5k oder 10k.




Find ich gut so, es sollte doch noch annähernd etwas besonderes sein


----------



## lord just (22. Oktober 2010)

domi3344 schrieb:


> Ich hab es nicht, beantwortet das deine Frage?



da stell ich mir aber die frage warum du das gold nicht hast. ich habe gestern die dailyquestroute von buffed benutzt und so zusammen mit dem müll den man looted knapp 750gold gemacht. wenn man dann noch ne instanz läuft und ein wenig im ah verkauft,dann bekommt man locker 1000g am tag. zeitaufwand dafür sind 1-2h am tag wobei das rumfliegen die meiste zeit frisst. wenn man jetzt dann auch noch mehr instanzen am tag läuft und vielleicht auch raided, dann hat man zwar auch mehr ausgaben, aber es kommt auch um einiges mehr an gold rein.


----------



## corpescrust (22. Oktober 2010)

Ob das Gold als Zahl da irgendwo steht oder ob ich es für 30% Reitgeschwindigkeit ausgebe.
Ich mein wie will man da ein Prieisleistungsverhältnis abschätzen.
Denn Gold hat in WoW keinen realen Wert besitzt.
Man kann sich ohne besondere Fähigkeiten,(ausser etwas Geduld) jederzeit soviel davon besorgen wie man braucht.


----------



## domi3344 (22. Oktober 2010)

lord schrieb:


> da stell ich mir aber die frage warum du das gold nicht hast...


Weil ich es nicht brauche.


----------



## Disasterpiece (22. Oktober 2010)

Also 5k sind ja schon zu viel für die 30% Erhöhung, 10k wird es da bestimmt nicht.


----------



## Haragius (22. Oktober 2010)

Varagon schrieb:


> 310% ? Ist mir Wurst ich spiele Paladin...und für 10% schneller fliegen zahle ich keine 5k Gold.
> 
> 
> lg



310 + 20 = 330...
sind auch als pala 30%


----------



## pvenohr (22. Oktober 2010)

Es ist einem übrigens selbst überlassen ob man 5000 Gold ausgibt oder den Skill anderwaltig erhalten möchte (z.B. durch aktuelle und zukünftige Erfolge).


----------



## Eyatrian (22. Oktober 2010)

Varagon schrieb:


> 310% ? Ist mir Wurst ich spiele Paladin...und für 10% schneller fliegen zahle ich keine 5k Gold.
> 
> 
> lg



Denken---->Schreiben


----------



## Furzsack21 (22. Oktober 2010)

FallenAngel88 schrieb:


> 2. hat schon jemand rausgefunden ob man denn nun 310% kaufen kann ohne vorher 280% zu haben? weil beim händler steht nicht, dass 280% eine anfurderung für 310% ist



du brauchst 280%, 310% ist solange grau unterlegt.


----------



## Hadez6666 (22. Oktober 2010)

es gibt keine UnterwassermountS sondern nur ein unterwassermount das is das Seepferdchen das hat 450% schwimmtempo dun gibts in der Questline kostenlos.
Meisterhaftes reiten gibts für 5K Gold (310%) oder für bestimmte META-Erfolge wie z.B. Udluar, ICC oder Weltevents (Glaub der nennt sich Was für eine lange reise oder so die geben den 310er skill kostenlos.


----------



## Malis23 (22. Oktober 2010)

domi3344 schrieb:


> Weil ich es nicht brauche.



dann laber nich rum das dus nich hast


----------



## Kafka (22. Oktober 2010)

Öhm nur mal so nebenbei, wozu muss man selbst mit Cata mit 310% fliegen können? Zu den Inis kommt man auch mit dem normalen 280% Mount flott hin (und ja man muss einmal hin fliegen und mit na Gruppe rein gehen, damit man die Inni ab da immer im Tool hat für die, die es noch nicht wissen ). Im Grunde lohnt sich ja 310% nur zum Farmen oder?^^


----------



## Heavyimpact (22. Oktober 2010)

Haragius schrieb:


> 310 + 20 = 330...
> sind auch als pala 30%



ja ich glaube meinem Pala kaufe ich es auch noch ...der geht dann ab wie Schmids-Katze   ... schluckt meinen Staub


----------



## domi3344 (22. Oktober 2010)

Malis23 schrieb:


> dann laber nich rum das dus nich hast


o.O Wenn ich's nicht hab, dann hab ich es halt nunmal nicht. 
Man kann in WoW auch ohne viel Gold Spaß haben.


----------



## Kiefa (22. Oktober 2010)

dann bin ich ja froh das ich mir das schon gekauft habe


----------



## Rygel (22. Oktober 2010)

zum leveln brauche ich das ganz schnelle/teure fliegen nicht. ich habe mir das nur mit zwei chars geleistet, die sammelberufe haben, um nicht von der konkurrenz abgehängt zu werden .


----------



## Shaft13 (22. Oktober 2010)

Level 70 ist 280% Speed und Level 80 ist das 310%??Und Level 60 ist 150% Flugmount?


----------



## Chiary (22. Oktober 2010)

Wieso reden eigendlich alle von 5k Gold für das 310% schnelle fliegen?
Ich habe 4001G 60 Silber dafür bezahlt.
4k beim Lehrer und 1g 60S für einen Mietflug in die Boranische Tunra weil ich zu faul war von Dala selbst dort hin zu fliegen.


----------



## ¥ΛЯ (22. Oktober 2010)

Für die Leute die absolut unfähig sind mit Gold umzugehen gibt es ja den Eventproto um den 310er Skill zu bekommen. Gut ich habe diesen Kram mit meinem Main gemacht für den 100 Mount Erfolg aber ich werde bestimmt nie wieder den Schwachsinn noch einmal machen. Sollte ich für Gammeltwinks 310er fliegen brauchen werde ich mir es kaufen ob es nun 5 k oder 10 k sind ist mir bei knapp 300k "Bargold" + riesige Lagerbestände an Kram ziemlich wayne.
Außerdem hatte man wirklich genug Zeit sich wenigstens einen 310er Raiddrachen zu hohlen vor allem den aus 10er Ulduar der für 219er Gear vorgesehen ist un man 251-264er Gear für Marken bekommt... Es ist nicht so wie bei den Naxxdrachen die doch recht fix raus genommen wurden (besonders ärgerlich wenn einem nur Immortal im 25er und S3D im 10er gefehlt hat...). Ich habe atm das 310er fliegen mit 3/7 Chars der Rest hat "nur" das 280er (direkt beim leveln gekauft in der Regal da 280er levlen mit 70+ in Nordend echt fix geht). 3* den Frostwyrm ausm 10er ICC und 2* den Ulduar Proto... Hab es mal mit meinem Pala getestet der Bergbau hat 310% + 20% Reitaura ist echt nice beim Farmen. Lohnt sich bestimmt wenn es im neuen Addon wieder interessant wird selber Sachen zu farmen da die Mats im Ah einfach überteuert sind. Wenn dies der Fall wird werde ich meinem Kräutertwink das 310er Fliegen für Gold kaufen.

Werde mal beim leveln gucken ob man recht viel fliegt und wie viel Zeit man mit 310er Fliegen sparen kann und werde dann entscheiden ob es sich lohnt sich den Skill für alle Twinks zu hohlen. 

Und wie immer es zwing euch keiner es zu kaufen. Man zahlt halt für den Komfort etwas angenehmer vorwärts zu kommen und gleichzeitig ist es auch ein Luxusgut à la Tundramammut (hab ich auch mit 2 Chars kann ich nur empfehlen beim Ini abfarmen usw) oder Chopper. Einige arbeiten Monate auf eines dieses Luxusgüter hin andere hohlen sich die Dinger aus einer Laune (1stes Mammut in Ulduar gehohlt da ich zu faul war zu dem Repptypen am Eingang den Umweg zu reiten um zu Reppen... 2tes mit einem Twink geholt als das Rubinsanktum raus gekommen ist und man hätte hoch in den Tempel fliegen müssen um zu reppen...) Es gibt halt Leute die mit Gold halbwegs umgehen können und andere die es nicht können... Btw ich bin mit meinem "Vermögen" auch ziemlich arm im Vergleich mit den Leuten die sich noch ernster mit dem Ah beschäftigen.

Und was sind 5 K Gold atm? Nichts... Und das schon seit einiger Zeit... Immer zu Anfang der Zeiten wo neue Marken erschienen sind hab ich den Leuten die sich ständig beschwert haben, dass sie an die 5 k nicht ran kommen um sich den 280er Skill zu hohlen, gesagt einfach 2 Kugeln, Saronit usw zu verkaufen und zack hatten sie in kaum Zeit den Skill ohne ewig für zu farmen... Gut sie haben ihr erstes t8,9,10 bissle später bekommen aber wayne? Dafür erreichen sie etwas was sie erreichen wollten viel schneller ohne lästige Aufgaben zu erledigen. Jeder muss es für sich entscheiden ob ihm etwas diese Goldsumme wert ist. Und ich wiederhole mich 5 k für einen etwas schnelleren Flugskill wenn man ihn mit dem Chopper vergleicht der nur vom Nutzen her Platz für einen Beifahrer gibt (und btw man kann sich bei den Söhnen Hodirs ein Mammut kaufen was 2 Plätze hat und weniger Gold kostet...). Ist der Chopper wirklich dieses Gold wert? Warum sieht man davon so viele in Dalaran?

Warum zahlt man mehr für einen Mercedes wenn man sich damit auch an die Geschwindigkeitsbegrenzungen halten muss? Man beschleunigt evtl etwas schneller als ein kleineres/billigeres Auto. Dafür XTausend Euro mehr zahlen? (Gut auf bestimmten Autobahnen kann man doch recht schnell fahren...) Es gibt Leute die gerne einen Mercedes hätten aber von der Sozialhilfe leben. Senkt Mercedes entsprechend die Preise damit diese Leute sich ein solches Auto leisten können? Kaufen sich alle Leute die das Geld haben einen Mercedes? Sicher nicht... Man erkennt doch irgendwie Parallelen zum 310er Fliegen... Niemand braucht es unbedingt, einige wollen es unbedingt haben doch ihnen fehlen die Mittel und andere sehen keinen Sinn darin obwohl sie die finanziellen Mittel haben und sparen sich diese Luxusausgabe.


----------



## Klos1 (22. Oktober 2010)

BlackGuardian schrieb:


> ich finde es lohnt sich irgendwie nicht wegen 30% soviel gold zu investieren, egal ob 5k oder 10k.



Und was willst du denn damit machen? Einen auf Dagobert Duck und das Zeug in einem Geldspeicher horten? Ich Wow sammelt sich da mit der Zeit soviel an, dass die 5k nicht das Problem sein sollten.
Außer du willst irgendwann mal 200k Gold auf dem Konto haben, um... naja, was auch immer damit zu machen.


----------



## Varagon (22. Oktober 2010)

Haragius schrieb:


> 310 + 20 = 330...
> sind auch als pala 30%



Ja ich gehe aber davon aus das ich JETZT 280% + die Aura 20% = 300% heißt ich bin, wenn ich keine 5k Gold bezahle, nur 10% langsamer! Lohnt sich also nicht.



Eyatrian schrieb:


> Denken---->Schreiben



Siehe oben.

Und dann wärst du auch gut beraten deinen eigenen Rat zu beherzigen.
Danke.

lg


Edit: Betrachten wir das mal anders für 5k Gold 20% (durch die Aura) schneller sein wie der Rest lohnt sich für* mich* genau so wenig, dass ist aber eine persönliche Meinung.


----------



## BuzzerBeater (22. Oktober 2010)

Ihr müsst es doch nicht kaufen.

Ich stell mich auch nicht hin und Weine rum weil ein lexus Lfa ein kleines bisschen schneller ist als ein Nissan gt-r aber 300.000€ teurer ist.

Es ist kein bisschen wichtig für das Spiel, sondern ein luxusobjekt um Gold aus dem Spiel zu nehmen.

Ich verstehe die Aufregung kein bisschen.


----------



## Rygel (23. Oktober 2010)

BuzzerBeater schrieb:


> Ihr müsst es doch nicht kaufen.



du musst auch nicht auf 80 leveln. du musst auch keine quests machen. du musst auch keine erfolge machen. du musst auch keine events mit machen. du musst auch nicht BC kaufen oder WotLK oder Cata. Du musst auch nicht raiden gehen. du musst auch kein berufe machen. du musst auch kein PvP spielen. du musst auch keiner gilde beitreten. du musst  gar nix machen. zahl 12 euro und nerv uns einfach nur im handeslchannel - dein schei$$! entweder man zahlt die monatlichen gebühren und spielt oder man spendet sie der wohlfahrt und man lässt es...!!!


----------



## Dagonzo (23. Oktober 2010)

Varagon schrieb:


> Ja ich gehe aber davon aus das ich JETZT 280% + die Aura 20% = 300% heißt ich bin, wenn ich keine 5k Gold bezahle, nur 10% langsamer! Lohnt sich also nicht.


Wenn ich das Reiten für die 310er Geschwindigkeit kaufe und die Aura von + 20% dazu kommt bist du aber 20% schneller


----------



## Felix^^ (23. Oktober 2010)

gold gold goldgeil! 5k gold ist nicht viel  ich würds mir kaufen


----------



## Tweetycat280 (23. Oktober 2010)

Yeherros schrieb:


> Also, ich hab das Seepferdchen mit 8 Jahren gemacht, wird mir das jetzt angerechnet, sodass ich kein Gold bezahlen muss?



und ich bin Tornadopilot da möcht ich auch mit Mach 3 durchs Spiel


----------



## wertzû (23. Oktober 2010)

Haragius schrieb:


> 310 + 20 = 330...
> sind auch als pala 30%



beide fail

280*1.2 = 336 (momentan)
310*1.2 = 372 (cata)

372-336 = 36% unterschied. Man haben viele leute nicht im Mathematik unterricht aufgepasst


----------



## BuzzerBeater (23. Oktober 2010)

Rygel schrieb:


> du musst auch nicht auf 80 leveln. du musst auch keine quests machen. du musst auch keine erfolge machen. du musst auch keine events mit machen. du musst auch nicht BC kaufen oder WotLK oder Cata. Du musst auch nicht raiden gehen. du musst auch kein berufe machen. du musst auch kein PvP spielen. du musst auch keiner gilde beitreten. du musst gar nix machen. zahl 12 euro und nerv uns einfach nur im handeslchannel - dein schei$! entweder man zahlt die monatlichen gebühren und spielt oder man spendet sie der wohlfahrt und man lässt es...!!!



Hmm, mal ganz ruhig.

Ich bringe mich ganz normal in diese Diskussion ein und bekomme einen solch grundlosen und schwachsinnigen Flame als Antwort?

Deine Antwort mag stimmen "Du musst garnix machen", aber jegliche von dir aufgezählte Features sind grundlegend für das Spielerlebnis. 
Da kann mein "Feature" von 30% schneller Reiten in keiner Weise mithalten, somit ist dieser Vergleich sehr sinnfrei.

Was mich vielmehr erstaunt, dass solch ein kindischer Flame von jemandem kommt, der behauptet Ü30 zu sein.
Hoffentlich bringt WoW nicht im Allgemeinen jeden Erwachsenen auf das Niveau eines kindischen Flamers, dann gäbe es ja noch einen Grund WoW zu verbieten. *hust*

Dann noch eine gute Nacht


----------



## Dispair (23. Oktober 2010)

BlackGuardian schrieb:


> ich finde es lohnt sich irgendwie nicht wegen 30% soviel gold zu investieren, egal ob 5k oder 10k.



Wieso? Für Leute die länger als ein paar Monate spielen und ordentlich wirtschaften (was den grossteil der WoW Spieler betrifft)
sind das Peanuts. Ich kenne eine Menge Leute die im Beutel um die 100.000 rumschleppen. Ich selber habe nicht ganz so viel, aber auch genug ^^

Wieso nicht ausgeben was man hat?


----------



## Shaft13 (24. Oktober 2010)

wertzû schrieb:


> <br />beide fail<br /><br />280*1.2 = 336 (momentan)<br />310*1.2 = 372 (cata)<br /><br />372-336 = 36% unterschied. Man haben viele leute nicht im Mathematik unterricht aufgepasst<br />


<br /><br /><br />

Naja, wenn du es so formulierst,ist es aber auch komplett falsch.

Denn 336% zu 372% sind keine 36% Steigerung.
Es sind 36% mehr vom Basiswert, der als Grundlage dient (ist in WoW normales gehen, oder?).

Aber der Unterschied ist insgsamt nur 11% groß und nicht 36%. 36% ist nur der Unterschied zur Basiswertung. Das hast du aber nicht erwähnt.

Wenn man Klugscheisst,dann sollte man es auch ordentlich machen und somit präzise


----------



## Nexus.X (24. Oktober 2010)

Brannys schrieb:


> Von "umsonst" war ja nicht die Rede, habe ich nie behauptet, oder erwartet. Aber warum muss immer gleich alles tausende von Gold kosten ?
> 
> Natürlich muss man auch nicht immer "alles" haben, aber heute ist es doch so, wenn der eine das hat, dann wollen es die anderen auch, egal wie und dann wird notfalls Gold gekauft und nicht erst Wochen lang Gold angespart.
> 
> ...


Seit wann sind zu hohe Preise ein Argument für Goldkauf?
Wer wegen 5000g zum Chinamann geht, würde es auch für 2000g tun und den Rest eben für den nächsten Schrott ausgeben ... einfach weil sie es können und wohl genug Kohle haben.
Also lassen wir das Thema bitte! Eine Begründung ist das schon lange nicht mehr, bei derart leichten Wegen an Gold zu kommen.



Knallkörper schrieb:


> Wozu soll ich 5k zahlen wenn ich eh überall hingeportet werde...


Das ist sowieso die beste Frage ... viele wollens einfach nur um sagen zu können: "Schau hier, ich kann fliegen wie ein Blitz (und du nicht)", nicht weil es ihnen noch irgendeinen großen Nutzen bringt.

Wie auf dem Schulhof ... ausser von Mutti keine Nummer im Handy, aber es muss das teuerste gewesen sein.


----------



## Chirogue (24. Oktober 2010)

Yeherros schrieb:


> Also, ich hab das Seepferdchen mit 8 Jahren gemacht, wird mir das jetzt angerechnet, sodass ich kein Gold bezahlen muss?


lol


----------



## turalya (24. Oktober 2010)

Varagon schrieb:


> 310% ? Ist mir Wurst ich spiele Paladin...und für 10% schneller fliegen zahle ich keine 5k Gold.
> 
> 
> lg



Ich sags nur ungern aber:
280% + 20% = 300%
310% + 20% = 330%

denken hilft


----------



## Borgok (24. Oktober 2010)

wertzû schrieb:


> beide fail
> 
> 280*1.2 = 336 (momentan)
> 310*1.2 = 372 (cata)
> ...




Falsch!

Wenn schon, dann musst du die Laufgeschwindigkeit dazunehmen.

100 (Laufgeschwindigkeit) + 280% Steigerung = 380

100 (Laufgeschwindigkeit) + 310% Steigerung = 410

410/380 = 1,0789 ---> Das 310%-Mount ist 7,89% schneller als das 280%-Mount.


Bei der Reitaura ist es nicht ganz offensichtlich wie es gemeint ist.

A) Entweder wird die Geschwindigkeit mit dem Reittier nochmals um 20% erhöht:
280%-Mount: 380 * 1,2 = 456
310%-Mount: 410 * 1,2 = 492

492/456= 1,0789 -> Die Geschwindigkeit steigt also ebenfalls um 7,89%.

 oder werden die Prozentwerte alle addiert und dann die Geschwindigkeit um diesen Prozentwert erhöht
280%-Mount: 280% + 20% = 300%
neue Geschwindigkeit also: 100 (Laufgeschwindigkeit) + 300% Steigerung = 400
310%-Mount: 310% + 20% = 330%
neue Geschwindigkeit also: 100 (Laufgeschwindigkeit) + 330% Steigerung = 430

Ich tippe eher auf .


Das wären die Geschwindigkeiten (physikalisch sinnvolle Einheit wie km/h nicht bekannt, deshalb sage ich mal einfach GE (*G*eschwindigkeits*E*inheiten)):
Laufen ohne Mount: 100 GE
60%-Mount: 160 GE
100%-Mount: 200 GE
150%-Mount: 250 GE
280%-Mount: 380 GE
280% + Reitaura nach : 400 GE
310%-Mount: 410 GE
310% + Reitaura nach : 430 GE
280% + Reitaura nach A): 456 GE
310% + Reitaura nach A): 492 GE


----------



## AoC.Virtus (24. Oktober 2010)

auch ich brauch die 310% nicht, bin selber Pala
und mal ehrlich , wer für die 30% echt 5000g ausgeben will, solls nur machen

ps: 280% + Reitaura nach A): 456 GE - 100 (laufen wird als wert von 100 gezählt) = 356 
und das reicht mir selber,... dann lieber das Gold für repkosten usw aufheben.......


----------



## Varagon (24. Oktober 2010)

Dagonzo schrieb:


> Wenn ich das Reiten für die 310er Geschwindigkeit kaufe und die Aura von + 20% dazu kommt bist du aber 20% schneller



Also irgendwie reden wir alle aneinander vorbei...



turalya schrieb:


> Ich sags nur ungern aber:
> 280% + 20% = 300%
> 310% + 20% = 330%
> 
> denken hilft



Ich sags auch nur ungern aber:

Ich verstehe was ihr meint... ich werde immer 20% schneller sein...und dafür zahle ich keine 5k...danke.


----------

